# UberRUSH | Uber is killing the bike messenger



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Bike messengers say Uber is flouting state labor laws and killing their business
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl.../160209885/uber-is-killing-the-bike-messenger*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I just got this email today. No thanks, Uber. This looks like a lot of possibilities for issues and bad ratings and for Uber to have a reason to deactivate someone. I don't trust Uber in any fashion. I'll stick with Uber X.


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Bike messengers say Uber is flouting state labor laws and killing their business
> http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl.../160209885/uber-is-killing-the-bike-messenger*


Wait till they introduce this in NYC: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-05/uber-launches-a-motorcycle-service-in-thailand/7222096
Now you'll have motorbike couriers to contend with, faster, able to carry bigger loads, can park easier, what then for cycle couriers?


----------

